# Burner/Regulator PSI Questions...



## pyro50 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to modify the side fire box on my Char-griller with a propane burner.  After some online shopping, I believe this is the burner I will use based on price.  http://bayouclassicdepot.com/bg10_cast_iron_burner.htm

It can handle up to a 40psi regulator, is this necessary?  BTU's are ultimately determined by PSI, all of the regulator kits sold on this site are only 10psi.  I need enough heat to maintain 200F-350F during windy northern winters, but not so much heat that I can't go as low as 175-200F during the summer.

Any input would be great, thanks in advance.


----------



## gersus (Jan 26, 2012)

A 10psi burner would be PLENTY. I would think it would act like a flame thrower at 40psi!


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 27, 2012)

My turkey fryer and fish fryer both came with 10 psi regulators, don't know if this helps. I took the regulator with built in needle valve off of my Bass Pro Shop fish fryer and put it on my Master Forge propane smoker,,works great.


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 27, 2012)

i have a burner just like the link you have i have a regulator and a needle valve on the hose its run buy propane 
i also have a weed burner i got from harbor freight for 20 bucks it dosent have a regulator on it but it does have the needle valve

the burner puts of alot of heat i use it for doing a low country boil


----------



## sprky (Jan 27, 2012)

gersus said:


> A 10psi burner would be PLENTY. I would think it would act like a flame thrower at 40psi!


----------



## pyro50 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.  I figured 10psi would be adequate since it is standard issue on turkey cookers, but wanted to make sure.  Like I said, the main thing is that I can keep the temp up during the cold and windy Nebraska winters.  My smoker is thin gauge steel and bleeds heat at sub-freezing, especially with wind.

What on earth would a 40psi burner be needed for?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2012)

Pyro, morning... Check with Pops on the burner he uses in his smoker... It has 3 burner rings in one burner.... very adjustable in heat output.... I will see if I can find the part number and supplier for you....   Dave

Here is the thread... Not sure which one he used, but the one he ended up with works well for him...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88853/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, this is a very nice burner that has great adjustability.  If it is not able to fit, you may be able to remove the frame; it's from Northern Tool, can be ordered, around $35, reasonable, and puts out up to 35,000 btu's.







http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_15490_15490

Good news, it's on sale for :

Item# 330973

Was $39.99
Sale $27.99

Guaranteed Lowest Prices
Qty


----------



## brian (Jan 28, 2012)

i have that burner on my turkey fryer and  the 30 psi regulator.  I love that it can be turned down when needed and I can crank it up !  when I called they had to different versions (brands) one needs an orifice the other is a few bucks cheaper and no orifice. I have the harbor freight regulator on my heater in the garage and it doesn't put out like it use too.  i put the same HF regulator on my smoker and it didn't really change any thing except some piece of mind since it moved the LP tank about 4 foot away from the smoker.  Seem like every regulator I have has gone out in the past year......except my Zeagle and Atomic (scuba)....thank God!!!


----------



## ram patel (May 19, 2012)

$27.00 sell


Categories
Food Processing
Cooking Stoves + Burners
Item# 330973


----------

